# how often do i run the pump?



## G_48911 (Mar 16, 2008)

how often to i run the pump and how long do i run the pump for?
(I'm planning on using the Ionic grow/bloom nutrients)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2008)

what type of setup?


we need more info...


----------



## G_48911 (Mar 16, 2008)

not sure the name of it,it has the pump that runs the water to the tubes that go into the pods. and then the water drains out the bottom to the trays and back into the res.


----------



## lyfr (Mar 17, 2008)

with my rockwool/flood&drain i flood [email protected] per lite-on.i think the cycles are like 3hrs apart.wheres da pics?


----------



## buddha65 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have been running my system with the same nuts at 1 hour intervals 5xdaily at an 18 hour light cycle the first 8 weeks then  adjust to a 12 hour cycle...good results so far.  You may want to invest in a proper PPM/PH meter when resing.  Good luck


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 2, 2008)

so you only run the pump when the light's on? whats the reasoning behind that?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 3, 2008)

i hear flooding with lights on reduces the risk of fungas mildew mold etc.cause the top of medium drys out much quicker with light on.  never tried it any other way so dont kno if it really makes a difference or not.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Becouse they eat alot whin the lights are on, and the heat is gone not causing the water to dry up as fast... Gives roots time to reach...


----------



## Decis (Apr 13, 2008)

Are Your Girls In Dirt Or Hydro??  I Run My Pump 24 Hours Along With My Lights And Have No Problems(hydro) With Your Lights Off So Should Your Pump


----------



## lyfr (Apr 13, 2008)

Decis said:
			
		

> Are Your Girls In Dirt Or Hydro?? I Run My Pump 24 Hours Along With My Lights And Have No Problems(hydro) With Your Lights Off So Should Your Pump


 are you talkin about an air pump or a water pump? i thought if you flooded for 24 hrs you wpuld drown your roots


----------



## Tater (Apr 20, 2008)

He runs the same setup as me its an aero/dwc hybrid system.  Its all ran off a single water pump that feeds micro sprayers.  The plants grow in the resovoir with about 8 inches of air space that the sprayers spray and 8 inches of water which when the roots get long enough they just sit in the neuts.  My pumps and fan and lights run 24 hours but I am switching it to 12/12 and when the lights go out everything is going out.  The fan, the exhast the pump everything.  Plants can ONLY photosynthesize while they have light so what do they need neutrients and what not for?


----------

